# Easy Does It - Jelly Candy



## Chukin'Vape (30/8/18)

NEW EPISODE: In this show we talk about the methods / application types of Jelly Candy CAP. We also look at a few simple recipes, and potencial subs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

